# Kamado style grills a.k.a Big green eggs..opinions wanted.



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm so fed up with my gas grill burning out the burners that I'm looking to go back to nature. I've got a buddy with an "egg" and he swears by them. I was looking at the primo brand of kamado style cookers mainly because of the oval shape.

How often do those of you with an egg style cooker use it? Do you find they heat up quickly?
Overall opinions are welcome.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I've got a BGE and we love it. We use it at least twice a week. I can go low & slow holding 200deg for 12 hours or more, or I can open the vent with a full bowl of charcoal and easily get it up to 800deg.

There is a learning curve, but once you've figured it out,I think you'll like it. I've had mine for four years and the only problem I had was the fire grate broke after 3 years. They replaced it for free. Lifetime warranty on most of it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Zereaux said:


> I've got a BGE and we love it. We use it at least twice a week. I can go low & slow holding 200deg for 12 hours or more, or I can open the vent with a full bowl of charcoal and easily get it up to 800deg.
> 
> There is a learning curve, but once you've figured it out,I think you'll like it. I've had mine for four years and the only problem I had was the fire grate broke after 3 years. They replaced it for free. Lifetime warranty on most of it.


yep love my BGE

get a charcoal chimney or propane and a pear burner, you don't use lighter fluid


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Ive got an egg that I never use, maybe 2-3 yrs now. but if I was gonna buy one now, I would get the Sams knock off for 1/2 the price.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

My brother has the BGE and I have the Bubba keg. With the Bubba Keg you get the stand, side table, and second rack for about $200 less. The BK is tha same construction as an oven door while the BGE is ceramic both hold heat the same. The BK is the same size as the large BGE

I use mine at least twice a week


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I have the primo xl oval and use it at least twice per week. Love the oval shape, gives me more room for bigger cooks. I love it on everything except brisket. Just have not been able to do a brisket to my liking with this pit. Mine takes a good 25 minutes to get up to temperature. A good friend of mine has the medium and it gets up to temp about as fast as a gas grill. Highly recommended.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Take a look at the Traeger Grill before making your decision-I have had every type outdoor cooking machine you can think of & then some & I discovered Traeger through a friend & I have had mine for a couple of years & it is the best investment I've made regarding cooking outdoors-Google them & watch the video-You can heat up,smoke,grill,bake or whatever you want to experiment with & no babysitting when you want to do a piece of meat that takes awhile.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

manintheboat said:


> I have the primo xl oval and use it at least twice per week. Love the oval shape, gives me more room for bigger cooks. I love it on everything except brisket. Just have not been able to do a brisket to my liking with this pit. Mine takes a good 25 minutes to get up to temperature. A good friend of mine has the medium and it gets up to temp about as fast as a gas grill. Highly recommended.


X2 on the Primo Oval XL.
I get mine up to temp quickly by lighting it with a weed burner.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

X3 on the primo oval XL, U se mine 2-3 times a week, I have zero complaints over it.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Only complaint I have is me not waiting long enough for my wood to not fully turn to coal before putting meat on to cook, a little to strong of a smoke taste.

Other than a slight learning curve at first and a little wood/charcoal goes a long ways you cannot go wrong with a BGE.

First time I have been able to cook a chicken, not sop it, and the chicken is moist when done.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

BGE does a killer beer can chicken, try it

if you do ribs, stand them in a rib rack and put a water pan unddr the ribs and keep it about an inch full, you need to really fill teh wood to the reccc mark as well, the cooking ribs are a real pita if you have to move everything to add wood


had very good luck w pork butts as well for pulled pork


add some small pieces of oak and or mesquite to the lump charcoal or the bbq will be really mild flavored


----------

